# Was bringern die Spezialisierung?



## Greshnak (13. Januar 2009)

Bitte Antworten worauf die Boni oder mehr geben und nicht so Sachen wie: Das is für den gut, und das für den ....


http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...rt=#entry581855
so hab diesen thread gefunden. welche spezialisierung sollte ich als meelee-schamane machen? will evtl auch mal heilen, tanken eher nicht.


und is das bei lederer mit dem spezialisieren so wie bei schneider dasd man dadurch von einem stoff/leder 2 herstellt?
oder is das so das ich durch stammes ganz andere sachen bekomme als durch elementar?



ich finde ich sollte elemenatr nehmen weill es ja beweglichkeit usw bringt, bin mir aber nich sicher


----------



## Menanon (14. Januar 2009)

Hi
da es bis jetzt noch keine spiziellen Elementarrezepte auf Stufe 80 gibt kann ich dir nur raten: Versuchs so zu skillen und wenn was mit patches kommt erneut nachzufragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blaQmind (14. Januar 2009)

vergiss die spezialisierungen ist nur unnötige arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightwraith (19. Januar 2009)

In BC haben die nur sehr schlechte Epics für je Schwere Rüstung, Ledercaster oder Ledermelees gebracht..hoffe mal dass noch welche kommen auf 80 die dann besser sind.


----------



## youngceaser (22. Januar 2009)

Nightwraith schrieb:


> In BC haben die nur sehr schlechte Epics für je Schwere Rüstung, Ledercaster oder Ledermelees gebracht..hoffe mal dass noch welche kommen auf 80 die dann besser sind.


naja so schlecht waren sie jetzt nicht fande ich nur ein bischen überteuert aber gibt leider nichts neues mit wotlk so wie es atm aussieht


----------



## ciaz (23. Januar 2009)

Es war jedenfalls bis zu den 70er Zeiten so:

* Drachenlederverarbeitung: Schwere Rüstung -> Schami/Jäger
* Stammeslederverarbeitung: Leder Rüstung für Caster -> Eule/Baum
* Elementarverarbeitung: Leder Rüstung für Melees -> Schurken/Katzen

Auf Level 80 ist es jedoch egal, was du skillst. Allerdings würde ich trotzdem mit meinem Jäger nicht Stammeslederer machen sondern natürlich Drachenlederverarbeiter.. Notfalls kann man aber glaub ich immer noch die Spezi für 150 Gold wechseln (das sollte aber eh nur bei Druiden der Fall sein.. Der Rest soll sich gefaelligst so spezialiseren, wie ichs aufgelistet habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Guardian (24. Januar 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Bitte Antworten worauf die Boni oder mehr geben und nicht so Sachen wie: Das is für den gut, und das für den ....
> 
> welche spezialisierung sollte ich als meelee-schamane machen? will evtl auch mal heilen, tanken eher nicht.
> 
> ich finde ich sollte elemenatr nehmen weill es ja beweglichkeit usw bringt, bin mir aber nich sicher



Wer den Widerspruch findet darf ihn behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Drachenlederer->Schwere Rüstung->für Schamanen


----------

